# True Story or Fraud?



## Devi (7 Dec 2006)

I'm not in the military (yet) however i have a question about my co-worker. I've read through some threads here and it appears to me that this person is lieing to everyone at work. 

This individual claims to have served in the cdn military for 3 years. The first 1 1/2 yrs he was in the army and then transfered to the navy for the remainding 1 1/2 yrs. While in the army he was a sniper.

I think he's a dirty rat, what do you think?


----------



## schart28 (7 Dec 2006)

ask him what trade No he was both in the military and navy.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2006)

You can rest assured that most on this site are going to tell you that this guy is a "POSER".  He probably has never seen a day's Service in his life.  Sniper.  Ask him what "MOC" he was and what kind of rifle he used.  If he comes back with any thing other than "031" for his MOC then he is lying in a pile of doo.  You can find out on this site all about Snipers and what they use.  With only three years Service, it is also not very likely that he was Army and then Navy.  He would never have had time to finish any Trade Courses in either Element in that amount of time.  

He is a FAKER.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Dec 2006)

Ask him What's the color of the boathouse at Hereford? 

That should suss him out.

dileas

tess


----------



## geo (7 Dec 2006)

Hmmm... he says he was a sniper?

1.  Where did he get his training to be a sniper? (Gagetown)
2.  Did he volunteer to become one or was he approached to become one?
3.  How long was he in before he was selected for sniper training?
4.  Did he also qualify as a Para?

(then ask him how he could do all that in the 1 1/2 years he wan in)
It takes more or less 1 1/2 years to get someone trained and up to speed in his basic trade - let alone get involved and trained in one of the toughest specialties around (sniper)

Poser at your 12 O'Clock............ IMHO


----------



## FredDaHead (7 Dec 2006)

schart28 said:
			
		

> ask him what trade No he was both in the military and navy.



What, the Navy isn't part of the military anymore?  

But yah, this guy is a poseur. I've been in a year and a half and I'm barely qualified to use a pencil. And a dulled one at that. (Pen quals in 6 months, gotta start studying!)


----------



## 241 (7 Dec 2006)

He probably runs around wearing camouflage pants, has a brush cut or is bald, wears a red hanky as a bandanna or has a camo one of those too, and normally wears around some sort of US army special forces T-Shirt or muscle shirt??  (They all seem to)


----------



## Haggis (7 Dec 2006)

241 said:
			
		

> He probably runs around wearing camouflage pants, has a brush cut or is bald, wears a red hanky as a bandanna or has a camo one of those too, and normally wears around some sort of US army special forces T-Shirt or muscle shirt??  (They all seem to)



And suffers from a case of Dunlaps disease.


----------



## cobbler (10 Dec 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Ask him What's the color of the boathouse at Hereford?
> 
> That should suss him out.
> 
> ...



haha, that's gold

Ronin = a great movie


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

Yeah, you've got yourself a Walter Mitty for sure, and not a smart one at that.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Dec 2006)

Or you could just throat punch him and watch the reaction...  ;D

I am joking BTW.  Of course sweet little innocent me would never advocate the use of violence to resolve any situation as grave as that. (insert sarcastic emoticon here).


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Or you could just throat punch him and watch the reaction...  ;D
> 
> I am joking BTW.  Of course sweet little innocent me would never advocate the use of violence to resolve any situation as grave as that. (insert sarcastic emoticon here).



But throat-punching is violent, and violence is bad! And we all know it doesn't solve anything. At least that's what the google-eyed hippy who taught the stress in the workplace class to my recruit course said.  ;D


----------



## axeman (10 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm... he says he was a sniper?
> 
> 1.  Where did he get his training to be a sniper? (Gagetown)
> 2.  Did he volunteer to become one or was he approached to become one?
> ...




not true that all sniper training took place at gagtown some took place at calgary .... 
no need to be para  before sniper .....
there are snipers outside the 031 trade.. 
i know a few cannon cockers . that have sniper qual ...

 >

just the devils advocate.. but to qual in only 1.5 yrs  is very suspious  indeed . unless you go there with  a welll known name as a shooter .
but usually the guys just next door to you are just learning your name at that time ...
but i echo the thought that hes a POSER   

 >


----------



## geo (10 Dec 2006)

Axeman,
True, some new sniper training is done away from the CTC, but not all that much.

The para question is more to the point that someone who is a potential poser will probably also claim to have his jump qualification -" In for the penny, in for the pound" kinda thing.  And for someone to be infantry basic, sniper AND para to boot in 1.5 years sorta stretches the imagination to the Nth degree.

Gunners who are snipers?.... of course, why not?  You'll prolly find some zipperheaded black hat RECCE type that's got it as well........ but I digress......... still think we're dealing with a poser


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2006)

Devi,

You don't just "go" on a sniper course, it has two pre-requisites, both of which take some time to do, and get loaded on.

Just in terms of a timeline to create a sniper;

-4 months basic training
-4 months battle school
-6 weeks basic comms
-4 weeks basic recce
-now you are _eligible_ to go on a sniper course, which does'nt mean you will.

So if he was telling the truth, his whole 18 months in green would have been on courses, followed by the fastest re-muster I've ever heard of. (Changing jobs in the CF is even slower than recruiting, taking 6-24 months)

Nope, he's full of crap. I'd say it's more likely that he is someone with some exposure to the CF, possibly through Cadets or the militia, but I'll bet you he is a candidate for and episode of the GO!!! show. >


----------



## Haggis (10 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Nope, he's full of crap. I'd say it's more likely that he is someone with some exposure to the CF, possibly through Cadets or the militia, but I'll bet you he is a candidate for and episode of the GO!!! show. >



I think you're possibly right,about the cadet angle, but I'd discount the Reserves as the source of his poser mentality.  It's a small Army (Reg and Res) and these days everybody knows somebody who knows somebody else. 

Most successful (i.e. long term) posers I've met infuse their "cover" with at least  a shred of hard-to-verify truth.  Possibly too many episodes of "Truth Duty Valour"?

*Devi:*  how old and grizzled is this Navy Sniper?


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Dec 2006)

Wow a real life poser. Never met one before, but I'm sure you'll fill in the details tomorrow after you corner and goose this shmuck, right Devi?


----------



## spud (10 Dec 2006)

Devi said:
			
		

> I think he's a dirty rat, what do you think?



I think perhaps he just spend too much time on 

*Army.ca *


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2006)

spud said:
			
		

> I think perhaps he just spend too much time on
> 
> *Army.ca *



Nah, be guaranteed we would have busted him by now. We'd be on episode VI of the GO!!! Show. An asshat like that just wouldn't be able to keep his lying mouth shut in a place like this.


----------



## spud (10 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Nah, be guaranteed we would have busted him by now. We'd be on episode VI of the GO!!! Show. An asshat like that just wouldn't be able to keep his lying mouth shut in a place like this.



Ha ha, by the time everyone was done with him here the dog pile would be 80 ft high! 

We should just send him to PEI for one of those good 'ol "behind the wood shed attitude adjustment" sessions.  

potato


----------



## Trinity (10 Dec 2006)

Devi

Just smile and agree with this guy

then offer for him to come to army.ca and sign up


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

spud said:
			
		

> We should just send him to PEI for one of those good 'ol "behind the wood shed attitude adjustment" sessions.



That's pretty much what the GO!!!-Show is...a la rubber hose


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what the GO!!!-Show is...a la rubber hose



....and the whole thing is videotaped.


----------



## BernDawg (11 Dec 2006)

Hey why not Go!  People pay good money to watch Jackass so you might as well make a buck too.


----------



## medaid (11 Dec 2006)

hehehehe count me in for the purchase of the first season of GO!!! ;D


----------



## glock17 (23 Dec 2006)

Devi:

  Send me his name and what Unit he purports to have served in as a sniper, via PM of-course.  

We'll suss it out for ya.

Stay Safe


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2006)

ask him for his service number - #1, if he doesn't have one, you know he's a poser.


----------

